# 2nd fantasty football league created



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok so I missed the boat on the first league, I created a 2nd one for dbstalk members. IT is also on NFL.com. Private league named DBS Talk Fantasy Football2. Automated draft day is August 31. Just like the first one, it is a 12 member league. 11 slots available starting now! 
Password is dbstalk. Open to anyone interested. 

Go Raiders!


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Aaron!

I joined your league. Can't get enough of fantasy football! Can't wait til the season starts.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Great! 10 spots to go!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm in...9 more spots to go.:grin:


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Sweet let's keep this going........


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

We have 4 members now, I will try to recruit some "outsiders" to fill some slots...
as long as noone objects?

Aaron.

ps. may consider renaming the league if we get many outsiders


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I love football but know nothing about fantasy football - could you give a short explanation?


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

We've got 10 teams in now... 2 spots left.


----------



## mdgolf (Apr 14, 2006)

stevenv said:


> We've got 10 teams in now... 2 spots left.


Correction...1 spot left.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like I picked the last spot.
Team full.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok, so with a little help from some of my non DBSTalk friends, we have a fantasy league. All I ask is that everyone keep their rosters up to date and complete every week. Last year we had a league with a "dead horse" ie someone who signed up and then never updated their starters or paid attention to injuries, etc. 
Very good for the person who drew him that week, but crappy for the league as a whole. 
Good luck everyone, draft day is Aug 31!


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Apparantly a few people has some change of heart, now we need 2 more players before draft day! Put the word out to your friends!


----------



## Diesel69116 (Mar 1, 2007)

Bring it on..Big Daddy Cool Diesel from NYC is in the hissa house!!


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> I love football but know nothing about fantasy football - could you give a short explanation?


A very short Answer...

You "DRAFT" players from all 32 NFl teams such as QB,RB,WR, ETC.
Then based on what they do in a game you get points Example a Qb throws a TD to a WR for 50 yards the QB would get 4-6 pts (depending on League scoring) for the TD then 1 Point for the Yards so the QB would get 5 or 7 pts for that play. 
You go up against another team with different players then the highest score wins.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

aaronbud said:


> ...everyone keep their rosters up to date and complete every week..


I'm not sure I can be on the ball every week. 
Fantasy Football is more of a casual thing for me.

I gave up my spot on the team to leave room for a more diligent player.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm in (Steel Skirts). Thanks!!

Sully


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

2Guysfootball said:


> A very short Answer...
> 
> You "DRAFT" players from all 32 NFl teams such as QB,RB,WR, ETC.
> Then based on what they do in a game you get points Example a Qb throws a TD to a WR for 50 yards the QB would get 4-6 pts (depending on League scoring) for the TD then 1 Point for the Yards so the QB would get 5 or 7 pts for that play.
> You go up against another team with different players then the highest score wins.


Thank you!


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

1 more spot left.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

rajuncajuns is in the last spot


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> Thank you!


Your welcome


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Alright everyone, looks like we are all set. Don't forget to rank your players before draft day. Good luck everyone!


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Anybody else having trouble accessing our league home page? I haven't been able to look at it for a couple of days. It says "Server not found".


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Draft happens tonight @midnight. Good luck to everyone! Hope you have ranked your players!


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Our teams have been drafted. Good luck to all.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Finally, the NFL season is here! Good luck to those of you with players going tonight!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

yo, yo from Philly

just to say I'm still here; wonder how my draft did? Guess Ibetter go check


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

ha ha I got TJ Whosyourmama.


----------

